# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ADHD και γιατρός

## jameldebbouze14

Είναι κανένας εδώ μέσα που να έχει ADHD και να εργάζεται ως ιατρός ;;

----------


## Michaela

> Είναι κανένας εδώ μέσα που να έχει ADHD και να εργάζεται ως ιατρός ;;


Εγώ έχω δεπυ και σπουδάζω γιατρός τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θες αυτό. Πάντως μπορείς να έχεις δεπυ και να εργάζεσαι ως γιατρός . Αν και γιατρό με δεπυ που να εργάζεται δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν προσωπικά.

----------


## mindcrime

> Εγώ έχω δεπυ και σπουδάζω γιατρός τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θες αυτό. Πάντως μπορείς να έχεις δεπυ και να εργάζεσαι ως γιατρός . Αν και γιατρό με δεπυ που να εργάζεται δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν προσωπικά.


Πηγαινε σε ψυχιατρο που ξερει από ΔΕΠΥ να του μιλήσεις για τις αϋπνίες σου. Για την δεπυ παίρνεις φαρμακα; Τη βιοχημεία τη μαθαίνεις μπορείς να την θυμασαι; Αν σου πω να γράψεις τη γλυκονεογένεση λεπτομερώς μπορείς να το κάνεις;

----------


## Michaela

> Πηγαινε σε ψυχιατρο που ξερει από ΔΕΠΥ να του μιλήσεις για τις αϋπνίες σου. Για την δεπυ παίρνεις φαρμακα; Τη βιοχημεία τη μαθαίνεις μπορείς να την θυμασαι; Αν σου πω να γράψεις τη γλυκονεογένεση λεπτομερώς μπορείς να το κάνεις;


 η βιοχημεία εξετάζεται προφορικά είτε έχεις μαθησιακή δυσκολία είτε όχι Είναι τόσο δύσκολη που γραπτά δεν την κάνουν .Να φανταστείς 900 άτομα την χρωστάνε 
Έχω δώσει και γραπτά και με επιτηρηση δεν αφήνουν αλλιώς να γράψεις
Πέρασα όλα τα μαθήματα του πρώτου εξαμήνου με άριστους βαθμούς 
Δικαιούμαι να δώσω και προφορικά ανεξάρτητα αν είναι γραπτό το μάθημα η όχι επίσης 
Όχι για την δεπυ δεν περνώ φάρμακα (οι γονείς μου δεν συμφωνούν για φάρμακα τέτοια τα θεωρούν επικίνδυνα )
απλά με αποσυντονιζει υπερβολικά υπάρχουν ώρες που παρατηρώ τα ταβάνια και το οποιοδήποτε αντικείμενο μέχρι και κάδο εκτός από αυτό που πρέπει να παρατηρήσω και να συγκεντρωθω .Γενικώς σκέφτομαι χιλιάδες πράγματα ταυτόχρονα .Αργώ επίσης και να μάθω πολλα πράγματα .Εχω και υπερκεινιτικοτητα και χωρίς να τρέχω 3 με 4 ώρες την ημέρα έστω στο χολ δεν αντέχω οπότε το κάνω στα διάλειμματα μου .Από μνήμη πάω καλά έχω μεγάλη μνήμη .Το μόνο θετικό της υπόθεσης .Την γλυκονεογενηση μου την παρέδωσαν αλλά ακόμα δεν την έχω διαβάσει. Μπορώ να γράφω πραγματα με λεπτομέρειες . Γενικώς έδωσα βιολογία που είχε τεράστια ύλη και την πέρασα. Θεωρώ ότι θα τα καταφερω ελπίζω δηλαδή 
Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου θα πάω καλύτερα σε κάποιον τέτοιον να είσαι καλά και να έχεις μια υπέροχη μέρα

----------


## menis_644

Για την δεπυ χρησιμοποιείται το concerta.. Γνωστό και με την ονομασια ritalin

----------

